

Beautiful phyiscal model of the Antikythera Mechanism - joe_bleau
http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/antikythera/

======
Luyt
Also a related interested read: <http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4184>

_"... Most archaeologists agree that this particular device was neither unique
nor the first of its kind. Two factors contribute to this: First, its design
is quite refined, which is not consistent with a prototype. Second, an object
as expensive and complex as this would typically be made in a series in order
to recover the costs of design. Why, then, are its siblings not found? ..."_

------
jmah
... where "The Antikythera mechanism is an ancient mechanical computer
designed to calculate astronomical positions. [...] It is now thought to have
been built about 150–100 BCE."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism>

------
joshu
btw the process of imaging the antikythera mechanism using the PTM stuff from
HP is ALSO fascinating.

[http://www.hpl.hp.com/research/ptm/antikythera_mechanism/ind...](http://www.hpl.hp.com/research/ptm/antikythera_mechanism/index.html)

